# Mixing substrates/planted tank questions.



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes I know there's 73 other threads about sand but nothing about mixing them that I found. I currently use the black diamond blasting sand for my substrate and I have no problems with it. I'm looking to take a different route with my tank and I'd like to go planted with it, but I'd rather not just throw away all the black diamond sand if I don't have to. So you get an idea of what I'm doing and why I'm asking this, I want to build up the substrate towards the ends of the tank to leave the center more open (75 gallon tank). The plan after building the sides up with substrate is to have two main rock features on the sides where there will be planted driftwood in the middle.

Here's my idea of how I want to "mix" them. Egg crate on the bottom of the tank, then have a large base layer of the black diamond to get the main geographic shape going, then do the top and final layer in Flourite as a basis for plant growth. The tank will be (hopefully) set up as an Angel tank, with loaches and plecos on the bottom, and a large school of tetras up top. I'm not going to HEAVILY plant it, but I'd like a fair amount of plant growth. I know Angels aren't as ridiculous with digging and ripping up plants so I'm hoping the plants will thrive. I'm more than likely not going to dose with CO2 because I don't really want to have to worry about a ton of "maintenance" items, but I do dose with Excel and will have proper lighting for plants.

What's everyones take on this. I'm hoping it sounds like a good idea and won't be an issue, but I'd like other experience or knowledge with planted tanks and mixed substrates.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

I think a lot really depends on the type of plants you plan on getting. If you are doing carpet type plants with shallow root systems, then the fluorite on top would work. If you are doing rhizome plants, then it doesn't matter what your substrate is. If you are doing stem plants or swords or cryptocornes, then you would probably be better to have the flourite on the bottom and the sand on top, with the plants rooted in the flourite. But the sand shouldn't be too thick were the plants are. Keep in kind that the bigger and taller the plant, the deeper the flourite needs to be. If you want to keep the flourite in top make sure it is deep enough for the type if plant you are getting. Also, stay away from plants needing high co2 levels, since you won't have a co2 system. Excel is great and will work well though for most plants. If you don't have any species that do a lot of digging, you can consider an aqua soil, instead of flourite, but that's a personal choice. Research your plants you want to get and find out what their light and co2 requirements are and what type I root system they have. You can always create different substrate zones to accomodate the different types of plants. Hope his helps.


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

The main plants are going to be Java Fern and Anubias. I know they both do a lot better rooted to wood but the ferns can root in the substrate pretty well if nothing goes digging at them. I'll do a little more research on the plants and even look into different kinds and see what I come up with. Thanks for the input.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Those are rhizome plants and will do just fine with the plan you listed in your original post. They do well attached to wood or rocks, but I have planted mine in soil before and they do great as long as you don't bury the rhizome. Actually the anubias will do better in the soil, their roots are stronger. Fern roots are really stringy. I superglue my ferns to a rock and then bury the rock in the soil. This also helps with the digging, they won't float to the tip of the tank if someone digs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use both the black flourite sand and black flourite gravel. The gravel is in 3" terra cotta pots and then submerged in the sand. Plants like java fern, anubias, crypts and swords do great in these pots. Oh and hygrophila difformis. My fish mix up the substrates. Occasionally I remove sand and sift out the gravel to refresh everything.


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

testeve said:


> Those are rhizome plants and will do just fine with the plan you listed in your original post. They do well attached to wood or rocks, but I have planted mine in soil before and they do great as long as you don't bury the rhizome. Actually the anubias will do better in the soil, their roots are stronger. Fern roots are really stringy. I superglue my ferns to a rock and then bury the rock in the soil. This also helps with the digging, they won't float to the tip of the tank if someone digs.


I was watching a video on plant preparation and saw these little twisty-tie like things they used to attach the plants to pieces of wood. I'm not sure what they were but I may look into that and use them. What I'd rather do if I can is set up the whole tank and let it run for a week or so to A. get cycled and B. let all the plants start to get a firm hold on where I plant them. I like the idea of fishing line to tie them down but then you have to go in and cut it out later one. Those ties I saw looked like you could just leave them on there and not worry about them.



DJRansome said:


> I use both the black flourite sand and black flourite gravel. The gravel is in 3" terra cotta pots and then submerged in the sand. Plants like java fern, anubias, crypts and swords do great in these pots. Oh and hygrophila difformis. My fish mix up the substrates. Occasionally I remove sand and sift out the gravel to refresh everything.


That's not a bad idea, though my only concern is exactly as you mentioned with it getting mixed up anyway. I plan on having a bunch of bottom feeders in there like Loaches so I'd imagine all the rummaging around they do on the bottom will stir everything up pretty quickly.

Thanks for the replies thus far :dancing:


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

IMO the twisty ties are either hard to find or expensive, plus you can still see them in the tank. Thread is a pain in the butt. I have had planted tanks for about 6 years now, but about a year ago I learned a little trick that I have been using a lot. I know this sounds crazy at first, I know I thought it was crazy, but you can superglue anubias and ferns to rocks and driftwood to get them started and then they will eventually grow already attached to the rock. You can use a gel quick drying superglue. Has to be gel type. The no name brand from Walgreens or rite aid works great for this. Make sure teh rock or wood is dry and also make sure to dry off the rhizome part of the plant. Put the glue on the rock/wood and affix the rhizome right to the glue. Hold in place and give it a few seconds to set. Use a spray bottle and spray a little water on the glued area. The water will help the glue to set. It should dry in a few minutes. It will turn white and you should not be able to easily pull the plant off. Once dry the glue is inert and won't harm the fish or the plant (I promise). The plant will then grow already attached to the rock/wood. This way you can put the plants anywhere you want and is much easier and more secure than trying to use thread or twisty ties. Also keeps the fish from digging them up too! Here are some pics from my tank. Everything is superglued to a rock.


----------

